# Reading > Who Said That? >  Better to have loved and lost

## scott77

T is better to have loved and lost 
Than never to have loved at all.

----------


## Admin

Alfred Lord Tennyson 
In Memoriam. xxvii. Stanza 4. 

http://www.online-literature.com/tennyson/

http://www.online-literature.com/tennyson/718/

----------


## SirStefan32

> On 2001-11-30 16:13, scott77 wrote:
> T is better to have loved and lost 
> Than never to have loved at all.


That's really something to think about. I like that quote.

----------


## Zorrinea

I don't know...........who said it...........but it is a very good saying...  :Biggrin:

----------


## TWTCommish

I've seen it attributed to Saint Augustine, which I think is likely. Tennyson lived 1,500 years after Augustine, so he might have been quoting him, borrowing from him, or something of the sort.

My money's on it originating from Augustine, but I can't be sure.

----------


## hadji9

The lover leaps into the volcano
it's ten feet deep
and inactive

----------


## summer grace

That quote is so true, I think.

----------

